# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم الكاتيل سوفت ويير(alcatel Software) مساعدة :  فك شفرة هاتف نوع alcatel ot-208

## titif

الرجاء فك شفرة هاتف نوع alcatel
ot-280
imei- 352021030309306
providerot-280x-2ARGFR1
وشكرا

----------

